

Work or start your own business? - Doudowa

Hi everybody,<p>I have studied computer science, and I have worked for 2 years. And now, I have changed the country I live as I get married. I'm in Qatar now, and I have been there for 2 months. I couldn't find job ( to be honest I didn't look for it seriously as I didn't know many people in Qatar, and unfortunately the only 2 interviews that I took were not successful because I haven't worked on the website too much)  sometimes I think that to start my own business working in the internet rather spending too much time applying for jobs that will not come.
Really I don't know what should I do!
======
foundertips
It depends on a lot of things.

In general, building an online business usually takes longer than the founder
expects, which should be considered when you think about how long your savings
will last.

What about getting a part time job/freelancing online and building a business
at the same time?

Part time job/freelancing should cover at least some of your bills so your
savings last longer until your business start turning profits.

~~~
Doudowa
thank you for replying, maybe you are right. Do you know how to start a
freelance on line, if there is a website or people you know?

~~~
jphacker
With all due respect, Doudowa, you should be able to get this level of basic
information by browsing business sites online. I'm puzzled by your questions
because you mention that you have both studied Computer Science (so you should
be relatively tech savvy) and that you have time to surf online.

If you feel that you have skills are that valuable and can get you paid, then
start off on freelancing sites such as ODesk or Elance.

~~~
foundertips
I also suggest to check out Ramit Sethi's material on freelancing at
<http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com>

------
dboles99
Do both until either one pays off...

